# 372XP Muffler Mod



## HittinSteel (Feb 8, 2010)

My new to me 372 needs a muffler mod (pictures coming later, she is kinda ugly now).

Been reading some past threads and it looks like the through the bottom bracket mod would be the easiest for me since I don't weld. If I leave the factory port open, what size hole can I get away with in the bracket? 5/8", 3/4"?

Thanks


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 8, 2010)

I just did this 2171 which is identical to yours, drilled two holes and cut out the center with a Dremel tool and then sandwiched a screen in there. Sounds sweet and revs instantly.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Moss, that's exactly how I want to do mine. Looks sweet!

What size bit did you use for the 2 holes?
Is that just "muffler screen" available at a dealer or something specific?


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 8, 2010)

HittinSteel said:


> Thanks Moss, that's exactly how I want to do mine. Looks sweet!
> 
> What size bit did you use for the 2 holes?
> Is that just "muffler screen" available at a dealer or something specific?



I prick punched 2 spots on top of the raised rib about where I wanted the centers to be and then drilled a very small pilot to keep things lined up and then used an intermediate size before finishing with a 3/8" drill. From there the dremel cut the inner portion out in seconds. I then sanded the edges with the dremel. The screen was from the local saw dealer and it was for a specific saw but I just asked for the biggest one he had in stock, they are stainless steel and look pretty nice.

I didn't do the exact measuring on the cylinder exhaust port opening to get the muffler port increase, I have seen others about this size and went with it. I doubt it is too large. Sounds sweet;

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ00cw8jpxI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQ00cw8jpxI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks and sounds great! Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Boleclimber (Feb 8, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> I just did this 2171 which is identical to yours, drilled two holes and cut out the center with a Dremel tool and then sandwiched a screen in there. Sounds sweet and revs instantly.



I had a 372 muffler port like yours and had to relocate the opening to the upper right side of the muffler. With the opening pictured, dry oak and oak bark would begin smoking, glow red and present fire danger. 

For this reason, my experience is a 288 deflector or pipe works better on a logging saw.


----------



## rock (Feb 8, 2010)

nice mod moss man pm sent on 262


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 8, 2010)

Boleclimber said:


> I had a 372 muffler port like yours and had to relocate the opening to the upper right side of the muffler. With the opening pictured, dry oak and oak bark would begin smoking, glow red and present fire danger.
> 
> For this reason, my experience is a 288 deflector or pipe works better on a logging saw.



You make a valid point, I need to start using the 288 port myself. Higher up on the muffler is better, the saw designers know best.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 8, 2010)

rock said:


> nice mod moss man pm sent on 262



I didn't recieve any pm's?


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 8, 2010)

HittinSteel said:


> Looks and sounds great! Thanks
> 
> Bryan



I've got the same, works well. I got a cheap Chinese set of kitchen strainers, kept one in the shop, gave one to the wife, and cut the SS mesh out for the saw. I didn't tell the wife that I was only loaning that strainer until I had a better use for it.

The cool part is, you can stretch or compress the mesh on this stuff. Custom density.

Since I'm never cutting around in dead dry stuff, it isn't an issue for me. I cut live stuff for milling.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 10, 2010)

In looking for the 288 deflector/port at Bailey's, it appears to be this part; http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVP+503+55+32+01&catID=

$16.50? I wonder how much the part is direct from the Husqvarna dealer? I'd like to grab a half dozen for future mods and want the best price.

Have you poked a hole in yours yet Brian?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2010)

There are several Husky exhaust deflectors. This one is the least expensive and the one I use for most of my muffler mods. DEFLECTOR. This is the matching spark arrestor SCREEN.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2010)

I bend it slightly to fit what ever muffler I'm working on.







There are two of them on this muffler.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> There are several Husky exhaust deflectors. This one is the least expensive and the one I use for most of my muffler mods. DEFLECTOR. This is the matching spark arrestor SCREEN.



Thanx Brad! Just pulled the trigger on 6 of each.

The two mufflers I am working on right now are a 372 and a 385. The round hole beneath the deflector port is .620" on the 372 and .700" on the 385, but the size of the deflector openings are exactly the same on both. Isn't the deflector opening as critcal as the round hole? Or is the deflector opening that much bigger than the area of the hole that it doesn't matter?

On the 385 I figure an 11/16" hole under the 288 deflector should give me 85% of the cylinder port when combined with the original port.

I know there are endless information threads on this, I needed to get my feet wet at some point and get more precise on these.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 11, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> In looking for the 288 deflector/port at Bailey's, it appears to be this part; http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVP+503+55+32+01&catID=
> 
> $16.50? I wonder how much the part is direct from the Husqvarna dealer? I'd like to grab a half dozen for future mods and want the best price.
> 
> Have you poked a hole in yours yet Brian?



No holes in mine yet......thinking I may go the deflector route later on. My snowblower took a crap on me so it is priority #1 right now. What a PITA disassembly is compared to a chainsaw.

Thanks for the part links Brad.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 11, 2010)

I went ahead and modded this 385 muffler with the 288 deflector, came out OK


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking good Moss Man :chainsawguy:


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 20, 2010)

Are all 2171/372 mufflers hollow on the inside? My 2171 muff is, & I'm curious if Husky/Jred has made any recent changes. TIA!


----------

